# Impossible de lier Infuse Pro et mon iMac



## J83 (19 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,
je viens d'acheter une Apple TV 4. J'ai acheté Infuse Pro mais c'est impossible de le lier à mon iMac.
Je mets bien mon nom d'utilisateur et mon mot de passe d'ouverture de session mais j'ai un message me disant que la combinaison utilisateur/mdp est invalide.
Quelqu'un aurait une solution ?

Merci [emoji4]


----------



## drs (19 Octobre 2016)

Qu'appelles tu "le lier à mon mac"?


----------



## J83 (20 Octobre 2016)

Salut,
j'ai voulu ajouter mon iMac en partage dans Infuse. Dans la liste des appareils disponibles j'ai sélectionné mon iMac et je me retrouve sur un écran où je dois rentrer mon nom d'utilisateur et mdp. Et Infuse me dit que la combinaison est invalide alors qu'elle est pourtant bonne.
Pour l'instant j'utilise Plex mais je préférerais Infuse.


----------



## insgardoced (22 Octobre 2016)

As-tu partagé le fichier sur mac? Sinon ça fonctionne pas!!


----------



## J83 (24 Octobre 2016)

Les dossiers sont partagés sur l'iMac. Mais le problème c'est que Infuse refuse mon nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe pour accéder au mac.


----------



## Sup (7 Décembre 2016)

Hello à tous, même problème sur un MBA alors que tout allait bien sur mon MBP. Incompréhensible...


----------



## zouzou80 (9 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,
Parfois, le fait d'avoir un espace dans le nom d'utilisateur peut provoquer des problèmes de connexion.

Pour ma part, j'avais résolu ce problème en modifiant  mon login nomprenom sans espace et cela fonctionne.


----------



## Sup (10 Janvier 2017)

Merci de la réponse, entre deux j'ai acheté un synology pour la gestion de mes fichiers et tout va bien avec lui!


----------

